# Think this is a Rhom folks?



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey folks. I posted pics of this guy up about a year ago and folk thought he was a Rhom. I bought him about 4 years ago as a tiny wee thing off the late Nickg as a compressus. I took these pics today (not great i know i'm not too hot with the camera and he never sits still!!)

Anyway just wondering if you guys still think Rhom? I have no idea of the collection point.

Thanks lads!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah it's a rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The face kinda looks like a compressus to me.


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

I know what your saying Ja'ed.

If it helps here is a picture of him a few months after I got him.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful rhom. ^ This pic does look like compressus


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

look's like a gdr bdr and a bdr


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd say that's a rhom. don't think compressus gets red eyes


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> I'd say that's a rhom. don't think compressus gets red eyes


Well they do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

At first glace I was gonna say Rhom as well but now that you posted baby pics showing his barring he is definately IMO a Compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I vote rohm also.

Also not to derail but did I miss something? What happened to Nickg?


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for all replies so far guys.

It was nickg from the Uk that supplied me with the fish. He died a couple of years ago. Very sad indeed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is one of the odd ones that NickG and I talked about, later got one from a dealer and I grew it for awhile. Is it S. rhombeus? Maybe, is it S. compressus.....ummm likely too. On a species like this, I err towards undescribed without knowing the collection point. Some from Peru fall into this category that show attributes of both species, hence "undescribed".


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Frank in the case of these undescibed serras could they be some kind of natural occurring cross breed between the two?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Whatever it is its a beautiful fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Whatever it is its a beautiful fish


Wow what an insightful response to this thread.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ja said:


> Whatever it is its a beautiful fish


Wow what an insightful response to this thread.
[/quote]

Just a compliment. Jeez.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> Whatever it is its a beautiful fish


Wow what an insightful response to this thread.
[/quote]

Just a compliment. Jeez.
[/quote]

Thank you


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ja'eh Posted Yesterday, 03:35 PM
> Frank in the case of these undescibed serras could they be some kind of natural occurring cross breed between the two?


In this forum, depends on who you ask. Outside this forum (research) they are unsure if its evolution or simple cross-breeding. When it comes to S. rhombeus and its genes, one of the most investigated regarding DnA, its all over the place. So nothing that would be concrete. As for being undescribed, that just means no present scientist has done diagnostics to see if this particular fish has any markers to determine what it is. It might be years before such work is done ($$$$$ problems).


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Whatever it is its a beautiful fish


Wow what an insightful response to this thread.
[/quote]

Just a compliment. Jeez.
[/quote]

Just breaking his balls a bit that's all it wasn't meant to be insulting. Murph and I got a bit of a friendly rivalry going on.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Why... what in heavens name are you talking about Ja'eh?!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Stop derailing other peoples threads. If you want to derail than make a thread about derailing and than you can do all the derailing you want. Just kidding.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks to me to be a Diamond Rhom maybe a black or gold but not for sure. Whats his size?


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

hes about 8 inches.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I know a S.Comprhombeus when i c 1..... and thats a comprhombeus!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks alot like a rhom to me


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

It does look like a diamond rhom to me but what do I know. Here is a pic of the diamond that i sold to Blue Flame with the flash and without.

















Stinger said:


> Hey folks. I posted pics of this guy up about a year ago and folk thought he was a Rhom. I bought him about 4 years ago as a tiny wee thing off the late Nickg as a compressus. I took these pics today (not great i know i'm not too hot with the camera and he never sits still!!)
> 
> Anyway just wondering if you guys still think Rhom? I have no idea of the collection point.
> 
> Thanks lads!


Looks alot like my DR


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

wth's a "comprhombeus"?

lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> wth's a "comprhombeus"?
> 
> lol


And where can I get 1


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Sounds like a S. rhombeus that was squashed.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Sounds like a S. rhombeus that was squashed.


that is exactly what it is :nod:

hahaahha


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

IMHO...A black diamond rhom.


----------

